# Hawk is cheap! Don't "brake" the bank; huge savings on Hawk at PFYC.com w/promo code



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Hawk is cheap! Don't "brake" the bank; huge savings on Hawk at PFYC.com w/promo code*

*Save 15% on all Hawk Brake Pads for one week only at PFYC.com!*

Whether you prefer HPS or Ceramic, all Hawk pads are on sale for one week only with promo code.

*Use promo code HAWKISCHEAP* during checkout to get your discount. Code expires 10/26/10.

Click here to visit our "Suspension and Brakes" category to see the listings and place your order:

----------------

*2004-2006 Pontiac GTO Parts & Accessories Store: Suspension and Brakes*





----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------

